# Bobby



## Neyla (Feb 21, 2014)

Bobby was born in 2002. He is a grey Netherland Dwarf who lives in the UK. He is a very healthy neutered boy with an amazingly soft and fluffy coat (even the vets cant believe his coat for his age:12).
He comes on the long car journey from the UK to France ever summer and christmas (curls up as soon as the car starts on his pillow on my lap and makes happy bunny noises) to enjoy the spoilt freedom of a massive barn to binky about in.
He also licks me to death (has never bit me)


----------

